# 6.5 months in UK 5.5 months in Spain with UK company



## laurayadam (May 9, 2007)

I would like to know if I can live and work in Spain for less than 5.5 months of the year (so qualifying for non resident status) and retain my UK registered company that I would continue to work via the internet part time. I would not draw a salary or dividends from the UK company - I would just keep all the money created by my UK company in my UK business bank account and live off my earnings from my Spanish job. For the majority of the year (the other 6.5 months) I would live in the UK and be classed as resident there. 
I am not trying to dodge paying taxes, but I do not want to set up a Spanish version of my company because I have heard it is a much more costly and complicated venture than setting up a UK company? And I do not want to have to pay for a Spanish accountant and go through all the complicated paperwork in the UK and Spain.
Many Thanks.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I can sympathize with the worry about paperwork. That's why a lot of people are here teaching English illegally. Americans especially can't get work permits, but there are companies that want people with North American accents. Someone told me the other day that even if you try to do it legally, the chance you will get your paperwork back before you are ready to leave is slim.

If you have an internet based company in the UK, how would anyone ever know that you were working on it? And why would bringing money in from the UK cause problems? Isn't the ability to move around one of the benefits of being an EU citizen?


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

*Good Lawyer*

I recommend you talk to Dr Andres Crespo, he is a good international lawyer whom can help in fiscal, international trade and business affairs, as well as tax.

andres crespo. I recommend him, he is a no bull, no timewasting lawyer, and gives you the deal, straight , and his fees are good as well.

anyone with problems also with their property, give his company a call, they are serious and not corrupt like so many other lawyers in Spain.

I can not enclose url, PM if you want it, as I have not posted enough on this site yet.


----------

